# Salalah goats from Sultanate of Oman/ first time on BYH



## Naef hajaya (Aug 16, 2010)

[/CENTER]


----------



## cmjust0 (Aug 16, 2010)

WOW!  Those are really neat!

Are they naturally hornless, or do they remove the horns (or "horn buds") when they're young?

Neato!


----------



## Heavenly Springs Farm (Aug 16, 2010)

I love the spots!!!


----------



## Naef hajaya (Aug 16, 2010)

cmjust0 said:
			
		

> WOW!  Those are really neat!
> 
> Are they naturally hornless, or do they remove the horns (or "horn buds") when they're young?
> 
> Neato!


Thank you 

it's naturally hornlees


----------



## jodief100 (Aug 16, 2010)

They are beautiful.  I love the white one with little spots, 7th photo down.  Thier ears are adorable.  

I want one!


----------



## cmjust0 (Aug 16, 2010)

Naef hajaya said:
			
		

> cmjust0 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Oh reeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeally...  Very, very interesting..  Usually, breeding two naturally hornless goats -- if they'll even breed -- leads to babies with fertility problems.  This is the very first mention of a breed of goats that's naturally hornless.

Super cool!


----------



## jodief100 (Aug 16, 2010)

cmjust0 said:
			
		

> Naef hajaya said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I looked over all the pictures and I saw no signs they had been dehorned....... Now I really, really, really want one!


----------



## cmjust0 (Aug 16, 2010)

x2.


----------



## DonnaBelle (Aug 16, 2010)

I think Mr. Naef just wants to tease us by posting pictures of goats we can never have....

Kinda like when Elivis was alive, no chance, no chance a tall...


DonnaBelle


----------



## Naef hajaya (Aug 16, 2010)

DonnaBelle said:
			
		

> I think Mr. Naef just wants to tease us by posting pictures of goats we can never have....
> 
> Kinda like when Elivis was alive, no chance, no chance a tall...
> 
> ...


hahahahaha you make me‏ ‏‎ laugh !!!!!
God  bless king Elivis


----------



## Roll farms (Aug 16, 2010)

They make me think of a hyena crossed to a goat....awesome.

LOVE the rear end / muscling on the 2nd buck...

I still wish they'd let me import goats from the Middle East....darn USDA regulations, anyway.


----------



## jodief100 (Aug 17, 2010)

Roll farms said:
			
		

> I still wish they'd let me import goats from the Middle East....darn USDA regulations, anyway.


Can you import embryos?   I tried to do some research on these goats and didn't find much.  I did find a picture of what they called a Dhofari Goat that looks the same and research done in UAE says they dress out at 52%-60%!  

I can't afford to do it but man......... would love the color, muscling and those high dress out numbers.  The research said they were "smaller" than other breeds but didn't give any refrence numbers.


----------



## Roll farms (Aug 17, 2010)

jodief100 said:
			
		

> Can you import embryos?


Nope...I even asked about importing semen and eggs....I was told I'd have to pay for a USDA official to go and monitor the collections, pay for testing, etc....

I figure he'd stay at a 5 star hotel and live on champaigne and caviar on my dime.

I contacted an importer in Austraila (since it's the only place cleared to import to the US) and they don't have ANY 'cool' goats...b/c they also don't allow middle eastern goats in.  

Darn it.

US and AU (and possibly Canada, but that's a little muddy) are the only places certified Hoof and Mouth and Scrapie free.  
I'm glad they're strict since it helps keep our goats healthy...but I sure wish there were some way around it (safely) b/c I'd LOVE to get some of these or the really long eared goats over here.


----------



## jodief100 (Aug 17, 2010)

Considering the price people pay for spotted boers, can you imagine what one of those Appalosa spotted ones would go for?


----------



## Roll farms (Aug 17, 2010)

No kidding....I 'made' 2 spotted boers this year by adding a bit of spotted Nubian....hoping for great things, LOL.


----------



## aggieterpkatie (Aug 17, 2010)

Wow, most of the pictures of does totally look like bucks! They sure are solid!


----------



## jodief100 (Aug 17, 2010)

Roll farms said:
			
		

> No kidding....I 'made' 2 spotted boers this year by adding a bit of spotted Nubian....hoping for great things, LOL.


A couple in our Goat Producers association raises spotted Boers.  I have no idea where the spots came from but they are registered as Boers.  They get HUNDREDS of dollars for the spotted ones.

I would love to be able to get some of those middle eastern goats.  I will bet they are more worm and disease resistant than anything we have here.  That and they are georgous!  

Of couse, give it 3 generations of breeders trying to save every kid becasue they are worth a lot of money and we will have the same weak genes the boers have now....... sigh.


----------



## country freedom (Aug 17, 2010)

- - - -  


They are VERY beautiful!!!! 

They are EYE CANDY !! 

My DFiance' has already said no to goats.  

I can have cows, tho!


----------



## Roll farms (Aug 17, 2010)

You're looking at where the spots came from in those pics...(can't swear it's that breed, there are other spotted Middle Eastern goat breeds, but the spots came from foundation blood).

Boers were created by adding Middle Eastern blood to African goats.

Blacks, reds, and spots were culled and the 'traditional' boer was made / the breed standard called for a red head / white body.

But, as often happens in nature, 'throwback' genetics show up w/ solid colors and spots and the next 'hot thing' was born.

And I don't imagine these guys would be any more parasite resistant than a boer would be...you take a goat out of a hot, dry environment and stick it in a swamp and expose it to new bugs, it'll get sick.  

That is why Boers in TX do better than Boers in GA, as a general rule.

My spotted kids are registered as Boers, too...just not FULLBLOODS, lol.


----------



## Aped (Aug 20, 2010)

wow they are really meaty looking and very horse-like. Now I also want one! Where is affordable cloning when you need it?!


----------



## mossyStone (Aug 20, 2010)

wow thanks so much for posting those pictures, those are awesome looking goats......  love those colors and all those spot!





Mossy Stone Farm


----------



## Hollywood Goats (Aug 20, 2010)

wow you get quite a collection of pictures of different goats in the middle east, are they yours?


----------

